# bow fishing questions



## the salmon kid (Jan 8, 2010)

i an a new bow Fisher in Oregon and i have just purchased a pse kingfisher recurve bow and was wanting to know if there is any tips or tricks for to shooting fish with this bow or if the bow should be used with fingers or with a release.. can some one answer my questions please?


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

get yourself a pair of no-gloves. they make shooting alot easier on the hands. with a recurve your not gonna be shooting a release. light gloves like thin leather, such as baseball or golf gloves also help. i use both, mostly because i shoot a spinner and it makes pulling on the line easier on the hands.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First get a rule book to see what kind of fish you can legally shoot. Next do some research and scouting to see where you will find those fish at what times of year. Then have at it, remember to aim low.


----------



## dive4it (Feb 7, 2011)

I too live in Oregon and have a PSE kingfisher (as well as 4 compound bowfishing rigs). What part of Oregon do you live in? I have a boat with platform and comonly hunt the local slews.


----------

